# ArtificiAl reefs--chicken coops, etc



## Rastaman

Hello everyone, 

I took some time off from the forum as I was traveling and have not been fishing much. I just logged on and found my inbox was full with inquiries about putting out reef materials and chicken coups.

The answer is yes we are still running loads. We have coops and concrete materials. Still running about 450 a spot for two coops. Sorry to those to whom I did not provide a timely response.


----------



## Salty Daze

just curious, how big is a coop or two coops as you say? absolutely no idea.


----------



## Bucket of Bait

I'm interested. Shoot me a pm


----------



## CComfort12

can you provide some additional contact info for yourself for is who are new to the forum? Thank you


----------



## capt mike

*coop measurements*

Each coop is 48" wide and 52" tall and 8' long-has five shelves in it and weighs 750 lbs. with the fiberglass shelves in it. Make your reefs 2 coops fastened together 1 coop isn't enough weight for a descent reef and 2 coops fastened together won't tumble in a bad (cyclonic storm). The tree hugging state of Florida makes you remove the shelves which is pure ignorance as the shelves are locked in the structure and the triggerfish love the fiberglass!


----------



## bigrick

Where can I buy coops?


----------



## capt mike

*Coops for sale*

I have a few for sale they are in Orange Beach alabama at the reefmakers yard. $120 each. Phone is 251-747-5751


----------



## bigrick

They weigh 450? what are the deminions? thinking how many I could fit on a F150 with a 10x6 trailor


----------



## bigrick

I'll take a couple, just got to find some time to come pick them up. Will call you in the next few days, thanks


----------



## ryanbr

Fyi. Keep in mind that's 750lbs, not 450. And they aren't easy to handle. You've got to have a way to load em. But I disagree on the single coup. For the everyday guy, 1 coup will produce nicely. But $450 for a double aint bad. If I had my choice I'd rather have twice the spots spread out in different depths than just a couple doubles. If possible I also like them them on their side rather than on their back. That way when I dive the shelves are parallel with the bottom. Just my preference. And I wouldn't put them on your boat if that's what you're thinking.


----------



## robrush44

Still selling the chicken coop reefs? If so, can you give me a call at 850-501-1327. Thanks.

Rob


----------

